# Camo dipped skull mount by Camo Creations



## BUCKNDUCKSLAYER

Ive been wanting to do one of these camo dipped skull mounts and I finally did. My buddy down at Camo Creations dipped it in Gods Country camo and it turned out awesome. If your interested in having one done you can check them out at www.camo-creations.com or call 770-468-1320. Needless to say he turned out awesome.


----------



## PaleFace

Looks great!


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

I'm really starting to like Skull mounts more and more. That one looks really good. I like how the camo dip was laid out on the skull too.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Sweet!!!


----------



## moyehow

I love it.  Very Nice.


----------



## marknga

very striking. I like it.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

I like!!


----------



## Paymaster

I love it!


----------



## HCREB

I want some more of it!!!!!!


----------



## JNP125

that turned out really great


----------



## SheldonMOAC

Cool!!


----------



## Gentleman4561

Thats awesome


----------



## steph30030

This did turn out Great! I've heard about the camo dipped mounts, But this is the first I've seen of it! Looks Great! Congrats on such a fine mount!


----------



## southerndraw

What does something like that cost?


----------



## wvdawg

That is awesome!


----------



## GAdawgMd

Thats cool.  Different


----------



## Katera73

Looks awesome congrats!!!


----------



## worthdoles

Looks great, what did it cost ya.


----------



## BOWHUNTHERE

Awesome...I got to have mine done now.  Thanks for the post.


----------



## tree cutter 08

looks great! where are they located?


----------



## BigBass114

That is probably the coolest skull mount i've ever seen!


----------



## dominantpredator

I will admit, it looks better than I thought it would. Looks pretty darn good. I cut the antlers off so people(I) can hold them and feel the weight they have and look at them from all angles. I have had alot of nice comments on my racks, even from the mother in law and some of my wife's friends. My taxidermist don't like it; but, I have too many mounts and no room for more in this house.


----------



## satman32935

thats awsome


----------



## WormDog

Pretty darn cool!  What was the turn around time? (Time you sent it off, til you got it back)


----------



## branchey

saw another thread on here where you can DIY with this...

www.camodipkit.com

I am sure it takes a little practice though....


----------



## walkinboss01

That is a sweet mount!!!


----------



## Browtine

branchey said:


> saw another thread on here where you can DIY with this...
> 
> www.camodipkit.com
> 
> I am sure it takes a little practice though....



I got excited about that kit until I saw the price!!!


----------



## Browtine

Oh, and I love the mount posted here!!!


----------



## brandonsc

thats awesome


----------



## Quail man

price


----------



## slim79

Dang good looking mount!!!


----------



## bluejonesbrothers

That looks great!  I just got one done as well By Jake Rowe Taxidermy in Watkinsville. Ill try to post a pic soon.


----------



## Little Mangler

That looks really cool!! How much does that cost?


----------



## Gut_Pile

Josh does some great work. He has done a gun for me.


----------



## jharman

cool


----------



## 08f250sd

That looks neat, thinking about getting one done like that


----------



## bigelow

awesome !!!!!!pm me the price on that if you dont mind or share on a reply


----------



## Headhunter1

Unique for sure


----------



## old iron

Cool! How they do that just is beyond me! Awesome!


----------



## SELFBOW

Turned out really nice...


----------



## bamaboy

There is a guy in Ellenwood Ga that does the Camo dip skull mounts for $186.00 ( Wayne Kelly)I like this camo dip! It's cool!


----------



## deersled

186!!!!!!!!


----------



## jf950y

That is too cool


----------



## rdnckrbby

Turned out great!


----------



## wray912

looks pretty good


----------



## mojo02

Man, that looks real good.  I may go this route on my next one (the wife is getting tired of taxi bills and mounts).


----------



## jaclinto

branchey said:


> saw another thread on here where you can DIY with this...
> 
> www.camodipkit.com
> 
> I am sure it takes a little practice though....



Awesome link....... We gonna get a pink Muddy Girl dip kit...


----------



## mattech

Nice


----------



## ed103

Here's one I done for myself.


----------



## KyDawg

That is to cool. Good job.


----------



## turkey freak

We have a guy here in Colquitt County who does them as well. Deep South hydrographics I believe is the name. He has done one for me and I am currently waiting on two more. He does an awesome job when I get these back I'll post some pics..


----------



## Broken Tine

That's cool! Looks good!


----------

